# Passt zwar nicht ganz hier her aber...



## Anonymous (26 Dezember 2002)

Passt zwar nicht ganz hier her aber kennt jemand einen funktionstüchtigen traier der mir unendlich energie und geld bei C&C3 Tiberian Sun gibt??


----------



## Heiko (26 Dezember 2002)

Passt doch wunderbar.
Noch mehr off topic kanns kaum werden und insofern passts zu 100 % ins Off Topic-Forum.

Und nein, keine ich nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2002)

@hansimar;
...ja, da kommt schon Karnevalsstimmung auf!


----------



## hhv01 (28 Dezember 2002)

Hmm, Deine anfrage passt zwar wirklich nicht hierher, aber zufaellig weiss ich den richtigen Weg:

Gehen Sie ins Gefaengnis.
Gehen Sie nicht ueber LOS.
Ziehen Sie nicht M 4000 ein.

Dann musst Du auf die naechste Gesellschaftskarte warten.

M f G

Hans. 8)


----------



## Rahmat (12 Februar 2003)

Hansimar schrieb:
			
		

> Passt zwar nicht ganz hier her aber kennt jemand einen funktionstüchtigen traier der mir unendlich energie und geld bei C&C3 Tiberian Sun gibt??



Damit es nicht hierherpaßt dürfte es nicht OT sein, also z.B. eine Frage wie: "Ich habe mir auf der Seite www.supertitten.de einen 10.000- Euro-dialer eingefangen. Were weiß Hilfe ?"
Alles andere paßt definitionsgemäß.

Und jetzt kommt der Knüller: Ich habe mir obige Homepage angeschaut, da gibts keinen Sex, keine dialer und alles Top-seriös. Zum Schreien !!!!
 :vlol:  :vlol:    
 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (13 Februar 2003)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt kommt der Knüller: Ich habe mir obige Homepage angeschaut, da gibts keinen Sex, keine dialer und alles Top-seriös. Zum Schreien !!!!


Und ich wette, dass der tausende von Visits pro Monat hat, von denen ca. 99 % brutal enttäuscht wieder wegsurfen...


----------



## Rahmat (13 Februar 2003)

Klar!


----------

